# Illegal Drugs and Smoking



## Fleur-Fleur-Fleur

Hiii, Im Young but have Crohn's & am currently well  [Touch Wood] But I have a few questions but dont know who to ask, this is how ii found this site.

Anyhow ii just wondered if anyone out there who has crohns has done illegal drugs && has been fine :S

ii have smoked weed && ii actually really enjoy it but still have to be careful, because the last thing ii would want is a relapse!

So before trying anything ii thought ii would do some research first in order to be sensible . .

Its tough because at the age that im at you kinda wan2 try things && live life to the max, but of course ii have no clue what ii can do && what ii cant.

ii cant exactly ask my doctor if its ok to do cocaine !

So if anyone could help me out, ii would be very greatful  

Fleur


----------



## katiesue1506

Heyyyy.

I would say not to do the whole cocaine thing. Causes a whole plethora of other problems you'd have to deal with on top of Crohn's. Plus an addiction and possible death. Cocaine also makes you lose weight which would be very bad on the whole healthy front. In general, cocaine isn't a good idea.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocaine

Also something interesting I read: "Cocaine may also greatly increase this risk of developing rare autoimmune or connective tissue diseases such as lupus, Goodpasture's disease, vasculitis, glomerulonephritis, Stevens-Johnson syndrome and other diseases.It can also cause a wide array of kidney diseases and renal failure. While these conditions are normally found in chronic use they can also be caused by short term exposure in susceptible individuals."

Which I would assume since you already have Crohn's Disease, you'd be already susceptible to these other autoimmune diseases.

It's not really a question of how young you are or how much you need to live life to the "maxx", its about being responsible for caring for your disease. The sensible thing to do is just take care of yourself and do everything in your power to not become a slave to this disease.


----------



## Guest

hi Fleur,

umm... my reaction is don't. if smoking marijuana has proven to help someone's Crohns symptoms where other meds have failed, then i completely understand their wanting to take it.. like, i have an uncle who has MS and he uses it - it helps him get through his day..

thing is, though, taking any drugs socially just because you feel it's the 'in' thing to do, is stepping into dangerous territory, & you won't find anyone (i don't think) giving you the go-ahead to start taking cocaine.. & where would it stop? maybe your social scene may shift onto ecstacy, or something else.. at some point we have to stop being sheep, and think for ourselves. and unfortunately when you are diagnosed with Crohns at a young age, that mature kind of decision needs to kick in sooner. 

if i come across as a prudish old aunt.. i'm sorry lol. it's just - i have seen the devastation that teenage drug taking can do, at close hand. it's not cool. it's lethal. & it destroys people and their families.... think hard, hun, & put you first.


----------



## Kev

Heres two cents worth from someone who has seen a lot over the years, and done more than he'd care to admit.   Taking marijauna for treating some diseases is legal.. making it not an illegal drug, but a controlled but legal substance. There are ways to get it for these purposes.  Otherwise, whether marijuana or cocaine, the one things all these have in common is they're illegal.. and if dealing with this disease outside of jail is difficult, imagine you're inside.. for possession.  Really complicates your life.  Simple possession may not get you jail time.. the 1st time..  but, then again, it could. You want to chance it with everything else you HAVE to deal with. What is the benefit that makes it worth the risk? And how clean, how pure, how whatever, is that illegal drug?


----------



## Fleur-Fleur-Fleur

Thanks guys but I used coke as an example lol ii posted another blogg thangg if you wan2 see . .

Cheers for all your replys much apprieciated!

=]


----------



## AbstractDonut

Um, well I know I lost my interest in experimenting after I got the disease.  I won't tell you what to do, but your best bet is to look up information about the drug you are wanting to test, there are plenty of those sites which describe the effects people had with any drug.

I would think if you start off slow (general advice with anything in life) you could find out if it hurts you.  Don't take it anymore.  Honestly don't think a half or a quarter of whatever the street hit of anything will kill you.


----------



## soupdragon69

Hi Fleur,

I am a cardiac intensive care nurse and I have looked after young people that end up needing a heart transplant to survive because they have gone into heart failure due to using illegal drugs. Even if they were to receive a heart transplant their life span is incredibly short.

Please try to nurture your body and not harm it. It is the only piece of incredibly high tech priceless machinary you will ever 100% truly own.

Crohns is a tough enough fight to handle in life without compounding the thing. 

Hoping you decide to look after yourself. As Benson said in another thread - find your kicks elsewhere.


----------



## BWS1982

AbstractDonut said:
			
		

> Um, well I know I lost my interest in experimenting after I got the disease.  I won't tell you what to do, but your best bet is to look up information about the drug you are wanting to test, there are plenty of those sites which describe the effects people had with any drug.
> 
> I would think if you start off slow (general advice with anything in life) you could find out if it hurts you.  Don't take it anymore.  Honestly don't think a half or a quarter of whatever the street hit of anything will kill you.


Well that's sort of the problem, how many junkies were able to just "test" it first?

I don't think anybody should even tread those waters, Crohns or not, aren't the results of these lifestyles well known enough yet?


----------



## Babe123

i would definatly not do drugs... weed maybe. i have smoked weed before.. but i have seen what drugs do to people and it isnt nice. my ex boyfriends dealer was shot dead due to drugs and my ex was attacked. it causes all sorts of mess and its usually the family who have to deal with it. 

weed isnt that bad but others i would say is a no no. x


----------



## Colt

Marajuana can be used to treat some of the symptoms of crohn's such as the pain and lack of appetite.

I would normally be supportive of someone using medical marijuana but after reading your post I'm going to say that it's not a good idea in your case.


----------



## mommy1st

Okay here's the motherly advice, I do not recommend that you experiment with illegal drugs first of all you have a chronic illness you need to do everything that you can to stay healthy and I don't believe that experimenting with drugs falls into that category, I know it's hard being young and "different" but those are the cards that unfortunately you were delt I know what it's like to be a teenage girl with Crohns disease and you want to be just like everyone else but what other people might get away with doing to their healthy bodies could do severe damage to yours so be careful because you never know what can happen during a flare I had acute kidney failure so please be careful with your experimenting


----------



## butt-eze

We all have our different opinions about drugs (legal or illegal).  I don't think, personally, that illegal drugs are a requirement to "live life to the max".  Yikes!  I hope that's not part of the formula.
Anyways, you aren't like your other young friends.  You have an incurable disease that can be exaserbated very very easily. 
Cocaine is not something to take lightly.  No matter whether you're healthy or not.  If you need a thrill jump out of a plane.
Also, you should be able to discuss your illegal drug use.  They can't report you and probably did it when they were your age.  
At one point my doctor was concerned I may have been using drugs because I developed a devastating lung disease.  Turns out the crohn's caused it.  I have only smoked pot once (and that was 8 years ago).  Your body needs to be as healthy as possible to defend itself from this disease.
Make a decision that is best for you.  Ask yourself-what would I want my future son or daughter to do in this situation?


----------



## TheyCallMeRC

I have experimented with all sorts of drugs over the years but in the past 5 years I have grown up and pretty much stopped everything, including alcohol.

I have a good friend of mine who is also a successful attorney and he asked me if I had ever tried cannabis for my Crohns. I told him no. He said, do some research and I did.

I found so many articles on how Cannabis has helped people with Crohns.

So anyway, about 3 weeks ago I got some from him and tried it. I haven't felt that good in a long time. I had no pain, not even where my setons for my abscesses are. I even felt pleasent sensations in my inestines which is where they say the THC also enters the body.

Now I want to make this clear.... I am not telling or suggest anyone do this, especially illegaly. All I wanted to do is share my experience and let everyone know that out of 13 years of having Crohns, these past 3 weeks have been like the best remission ever.


----------



## elp888

i removed my reply because i feel this forum might not be the right place for this discussion.

e


----------



## Isla

My first bout back when I was 20/21 I used weed to help me and boy did it ever. I am however, moderately allergic to marijuana as well as hops (they are cousins) but one to two tokes on a bowl allowed me to eat (I had no appetite). If I ever get to the point as it was when I was 20 I would take no hesitation in obtaining weed again to help my symptoms.


----------



## BWS1982

yeah, medical usage for these substances is quite different than the original posters quest to "try things && live life to the maxxxx"....which it seems, is what Colt took note of.


----------



## Isla

Ya but they already smoke pot and really enjoy it. It seemed to me their concern was how it might effect their Crohns, and from the experience I have had and the experience of others is that it only serves to actually help Crohns symptoms. 

So I say do not give up something that you enjoy in what seems like an unfounded fear. I personally think that smoking pot is way less dangerous than a lot of the drugs meant to help Crohns sufferers. So if you already do and enjoy it, just know that it will have an added benefit in helping to deal and cope with some of the symptoms.

Hmm in fact. I wonder if in fact the constant use helps reduce the symptoms in general, because I always used it as an after thought. Like OMFG I haven't been able to eat for a whole day, feel like I am going to throw up, and have hit the loo 5 times already today THEN I would take a couple tokes to get my appetite back and destress. Hmmm now my mind is on that darn hamster wheel 

>creek creek creek< I should have oiled the darn thing when I last used it!


----------



## BWS1982

Well with the user mentioning cocaine and wanting to live life and try things, I personally just cannot condone it, as I don't feel they're sounding like they'd be resposible and use just for relief, I would think a little differently if the poster has had a history of a different nature, but after just a few threads all touching on drug abuse for recreational usage, and not for Crohns relief (in fact the user states they're afraid of "relapse", which to me is indicative of a very mild condition if not remission)....I just think it's a very bad idea for the Fleur, and in general for other's, it's probably clear what my view is on that as well.


----------



## BWS1982

Yeah, at this point I think all who've spoken (written) on the matter extensively have stated where they stand, and it's good to see the dust settled without a "I'm NEVER coming back here again, this is B*%#*@$!!!!!!"


----------



## Colt

My suggestion not to use pot for him is mostly to do with the fact that he's already a babbling fool. Pot use requires a certain level of intelligence beforehand to ensure that the user does not drop to a level of mental retardation. *sigh* I was trying to be vague about it originally, but one should really not smoke the quantities this person must be to write like that.


----------



## BWS1982

:lol:


----------



## Isla

Colt said:
			
		

> My suggestion not to use pot for him is mostly to do with the fact that he's already a babbling fool. Pot use requires a certain level of intelligence beforehand to ensure that the user does not drop to a level of mental retardation. *sigh* I was trying to be vague about it originally, but one should really not smoke the quantities this person must be to write like that.


Now that is just rude and uncalled for. It is one thing to surmise that a person might be irresponsible to saying they are mentally retarded. 

Anyway....
And another point, this person may be young. Do you expect a 17 year old to be as responsible as a 30 year old? I don't and in my youth is when I had the experimentation / party hardy attitude. Now that I am close to 30 I am way way way over the idea of using drugs AS a party. Gee guess I matured like I was supposed to.

Shrug, I don't think there is a reason to insult people no matter how young they are. Young people have attributes that are unique and indicative that they are in fact teenagers - I don't expect a teenager to act like or think like an adult. And having been one myself, no matter what was said to me (especially by a stranger) I was going to do what I thought was best. That is the tough part about being a parent of a teenager. You have to watch them make choices that may turn out badly so they can learn from them. This does not make them retarded or stupid, it makes them immature which they SHOULD be.

Fleur - you are not an idiot or mentally retarded. You are growing up and feeling out your way. You are going to have to make decisions that you feel are best for you. And contrary to your belief you can talk to your doctor about illegal drug use. You will get a lecture but you could get some valuable information. I know a recovering addict who was honest about his drug use in his medical care. It helped the doctor determine what was wrong with him when he did get sick. I know it seems weird, but let him know that you smoke pot and how often.


----------



## My Butt Hurts

I don't think that Colt was calling Fleur retarted, he was saying that smoking pot brings your smarts lower than they normally are.  Fleur doesn't appear too smart to begin with, so he needs to be careful not to go too much lower.
We don't know Fleur, maybe he is brilliant, but what comes across from his writing in his post doesn't look so good (The other one was worse.)

Whatever happened to "Just say no"?


----------



## isaacs18

*pot and painkillers*

pot will noy send you into relapse. my doctor didnt believe me when i told him i dont smoke up (i really dont) he basicly recommended it. but why would you wanna smoke up ifyou can get painkillers legally? its much better:ylol2:


----------



## isaacs18

*medical marijuana*

i heard if you have crohns in california you get get alot of legal bud


----------



## Colt

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> I don't think that Colt was calling Fleur retarted, he was saying that smoking pot brings your smarts lower than they normally are.  Fleur doesn't appear too smart to begin with, so he needs to be careful not to go too much lower.
> We don't know Fleur, maybe he is brilliant, but what comes across from his writing in his post doesn't look so good (The other one was worse.)
> 
> Whatever happened to "Just say no"?


Correct. I've used pot before as well. Actually, from age 16-18 I was, more often than not, at least within secondary smoke range of it at almost all times. I have nothing against it. It's just a matter of over-use. I don't mean mental retardation in a childish insulting way. My brother in law has MR and I've worked with MR non-stop for the last couple of years. It's simply that consuming very large quantities of THC will temporarily drop your IQ. For some, depending on amount of THC consumed and the beginning level of intelligence, it can drop their IQ into the MR range. It will come back up to normal, but you do need to stop taking it long enough. This poor fellow can hardly write as is. He needs to give it a rest. Sure it may just be a year or two of binging but he can't just shut down and be unable to function for two years.


----------



## BWS1982

isaacs18 said:
			
		

> pot will noy send you into relapse. my doctor didnt believe me when i told him i dont smoke up (i really dont) he basicly recommended it. but why would you wanna smoke up ifyou can get painkillers legally? its much better:ylol2:


Seems to me Fleur is more concerned with going further than pot, ie: cocaine....but that's what I'm getting out of his first post.


----------



## TheyCallMeRC

isaacs18 said:
			
		

> pot will noy send you into relapse. my doctor didnt believe me when i told him i dont smoke up (i really dont) he basicly recommended it. but why would you wanna smoke up ifyou can get painkillers legally? its much better:ylol2:


The only thing, as was the case in my situation, as many pain killers as I was having to take and that much acetametaphin ( sp? ) they were causing my liver to have abnormal results. I don't have to worry about that with marijuana.. And I use a vaporizer so I dont get the nasty smoke either.


----------



## Isla

MBH assumes Fleur isn't intelligent to begin with, Colt says he is probably mentally retarded from over use but says it isn't insulting, and Benson takes an exaggeration as proof he wants to do cocaine even though he said he did not. Makes me scared at how harshly my text, posts, images and such are judged. In fact, it kind of makes me fearful of forums in general. I believe most of you are good people with good intentions, but maybe I am as different as a feel - because I see the slightest offenses people make and am always perplexed why they cannot see it themselves.

You wouldn't be offended if I said you weren't very intelligent to begin with and warn you against anything that might drop your IQ any lower - because god forbid you would end up mentally retarded? Because I think you would find offense in that.


----------



## Guest

"ii cant exactly ask my doctor if its ok to do cocaine !"


yep - i initially got the impression that Fleur wanted to go further than pot, too. by the way, i assumed Fleur was a girl????

anyway, yeah - i agree, insults only bring bad vibes, and we don't need them. having Crohns is insult enough 

i strongly get the feeling that Fleur was looking for some kind of 'permission' from us that it was ok to enter the teen drug scene, and hasn't found what he/she was looking for here.

having a diagnosis of Crohns does not give us special dispensation to wreck our bodies further - it does that quite happily by itself. however, at the risk of repeating myself, i'm not against using marijuana as an aid for some of the symptoms we get with Crohns.


----------



## BWS1982

I see no proof that Fleur meant it as an exaggeration, but the entire onslaught of posts by him/her (there's more) has led me to believe they've done pot, but want to go "to the next level". Fleur said:



> Im at a point wher ii would like to try things out, such as illigal drugs


 in their other thread called "Chrones =[". This is "drugs", plural, meaning more than pot, and with the mention of coke, I think it's fair to say they want to go further. That's a little beyond mere speculation, but without more proof than that, that's still like I said "what I'm getting out of his/her post". Talking about "living life to the maxx" and "stomping all night" isn't to relieve symptoms, it's to get high.

I think Fleur has demonstrated a good amount about the kind of person they are "appearing" to be, no it's not like we read his/her diary, but after the handful of drug posts, and the offensive post about us forum members "feeling sorry for ourselves and being pathetic" in that "don't be sad" thread, all we have to go in is what they've said, and they haven't come back to clarify a single portion of it.

I make no assumptions solely on a persons avatar, hair color or race/origin/gender/age, whatnot etc...just as if someone looked at my picture and/or hobbies/lifestyles and considered me to be pompous, self-absorbed, and brainless because I lift weights and try to live healthily, or because I like this or that music or genre of films. I know this about Fleur though: he/she does pot for recreation, has strong tendencies to follow the crowd, wants to experiment beyond what most medical professionals would deem wise, is young and (in my opinion) reckless and seems unconcerned for a person's struggles with Crohns and presumes to know what they're going through in regards to Crohns and life (based on their naive and abrasive "don't be sad" thread calling us pathetic here). This is all through the handful of his/her posts, nothing else. If they're concerned with these findings or deem them incorrect, then they didn't seem concerned at all with how they came across, and are welcome to return and mend the situation. I don't think them to be a "bad person" necessarily, but young, ingenuous, and impulsive.


----------



## SB6286

In my opinion, you wouldn't be stomping all night if you were using marijuana anyway lol.  But I don't want to beat on this thread anymore because there are many ways to interpret the original post.  No matter how you slice it, drugs are bad NEVER good so aviod them as much as possible (which is almost impossible with Crohns).


----------



## synergygroup

*Illigal Drugs && Smoking*

Receive treatment for drug abuse and smoking through holistic and alternative therapies with positive outcomes at Florida addiction rehab.


----------



## jed

synergygroup said:
			
		

> Receive treatment for drug abuse and smoking through holistic and alternative therapies with positive outcomes at Florida addiction rehab.


 i'm hooked on spam.

its ham
and its in a can!!!!!!!!!!!!

can you help me?


----------



## synergygroup

*Drugs && Smoking*

Receive treatment for drug abuse and smoking through holistic and alternative therapies with positive outcomes at Florida addiction rehab.


----------



## jed

synergygroup said:
			
		

> Receive treatment for drug abuse and smoking through holistic and alternative therapies with positive outcomes at Florida addiction rehab.


i know that already! but will you help me with my spam!


----------



## danman

Jed, your Spam addiction is something your going to have to deal with yourself.
I know it will be difficult at first, but remember, you can do it.

Whenever I think of that can, all shiney and smooth, I can feel the urge too. But remember all the times you cut yourself, trying to open the can too quickly and the frustration you felt after because it's more difficult to open the can with a cloth wraped around your finger.

Seek out a counciler. 
try this web site:-

www.ineedtogetoffspam.com/helpme

good luck!!!


----------



## Agent X20

Spam fritters... we had them for a school dinner once when I was 10 years old. The only thing I've ever eaten that went down, bounced off the bottom of my stomach and came straight back up again. You get to eat it twice... how cool is that!
Curiously, I've never touched the stuff since! Each to his/her own, I suppose!


----------



## rwhnl

Ok, so I have Crohn's disease, have lived through a few addictive phases and have done a whole slew of drugs. I am also a health care professional who works with people with various illness, ages, and conditions. Here is a little review based on drug and my experience and how my disease has reacted depending on the drug. Also included are some stories of people whose files I have been implicated in. I feel it important to give this information as many opinions on this forum have been moralistic and do not include the fact that a person who will experiment could either fall into addiction or learn how to use recreationally in response to body signs.

I am in relatively good health, have had symptoms since age 8, misdiagnosed with stomach problems related to depression at 15 and at 17 I finally received a diagnosis of Crohn's. At that time, I had one hospitalisation for about a week and I have had various up and down periods. I am currently 24 years old.

I have psychological history of depression, anxiety, and a social history of prolonged and moderate adolescent sexual exploitation. Family history of poly-addictions, depression, anxiety, eating disorders.

Disease portrait:
I started with pentasa @ 1500mg/day (I tend to take 750mg/day to save money given its likelihood to just be a placebo with minimal clinical effect) and entokort for about a year. After that point, I started taking imuran and I got to a point where I was healthy enough to go with just pentasa, a good diet and supplements for about four years until I decompensated and am now back on entokort since about a month ago and after a month I will start imuran again. I have no surgeries, abscesses, but I have a lot of scar tissue in the secum as that is my primary area of inflammation. 

Substance use portrait:
At 18, I started smoking cigarettes and marijuana at the same time. At 19 (legal drinking age in my home province), I started drinking HEAVILY (10-12 drinks 2-3 nights per week) while managing the stress of full time school school, a  part time job (full time when no school), and various volunteer work places. At about 20, I started consuming ecstasy between 2-7 tablets per night twice a week (mostly on weekends). Over the period of the ecstasy abuse, I consumed cocaine between 1-3 times per month (generally 0.5g each time), LSD every few months, shrooms on a rare basis and ketamine whenever it was around, typically 0.3-0.4g of ketamine per consumption, sometimes up to 1g per evening of consumption. I have had combinations of all of these at the same time and pretty much every imaginable combination in between.

Currently, I use cocaine on special occasions (2-3 times per year, about 0.5g per use), as well as ecstasy/MDMA (typically 1-3 "dose quantities" per use, on a 2-3 times per year basis). I no longer use ketamine due to a lack of available. Shrooms I stopped due to gastro discomfort and LSD is more a spiritual thing that comes into my life when the time is right (it has been over a year since I last used LSD). I have used speed once, but it is pretty much the same as a dirty ecstasy pill.

I have never used heroin, methamphetamine (on purpose), anything injected, PCP. I did crack once but given its addictability and how useless it was as a drug, I decided it best never to try it again. Crack is dirty. 

I will now provide an overview, followed by a synthesis of information, opinion and recommandations. I will also include drug combination perspectives.

Drug overview:

Alcohol: Ever have the shits after a night of drinking? I generally can get drunk two nights a week, but if I do the third night, I get diarrhea, cramps, sometimes bleeding and increased inflammation. Alcohol for sure aggravates symptoms. In order for me to maintain a good health, I can, at this young age and good health point, get pretty drunk one night, and not go over 3 standard drinks any other night during the week. I sometimes have a drink every evening and haven't found that causes problems, but everything in moderation!

Cigarettes: I have researched this and the information is not clear. Cigarettes are clearly related to various health problems and are known to interfere with medication, therefore the risks with cigarettes are numerous. I find cigarettes relieve my short term symptoms, but I have equally found that once I started smoking, replacing cigarettes with NRT (nicotine replacement therapies such as patches, gum, lozenges, etc) are adequate to prevent the withdrawal constipation. Cold turkey makes me almost need hospitalisation. Much literature says that smoking, long term, increases the need for surgery in Crohn's patients, so I am slowly trying to stop smoking. It is an ongoing battle and generally, someone who doesn't smoke should not start for symptom relief (as I did). It is better to get an Rx of prednisone over a 5 day period at 40mg/day if you are in the same health portrait as me and are desperate for quick resolution.

Marijuana/other THC products: THC is basically my replacement for peptol bismol -- it solves all of my gastro symptoms. However, I have had patients who have Crohn's and their consumption of marijuana has given them fierce acid reflux. Marijuana is a drug that very much varies depending on your body chemistry (you know how there are some people who say they get super paranoid and hallucinate on marijuana? It does not agree with everyone). Basically, if it works for you, keep going, but watch it closely. Watch out for the munchies!! Often I have munched out and ended up becoming completely bloated and fatigued and constipated for days because I munched on a shitload of garbage in my furor. A marijuana-smoking crohn's patient should ALWAYS have crohn's friendly snacks on hand, or otherwise have good impulse control so as to not eat too much. This is a drug that can be your best friend, or worst enemy. Pay attention to how your reaction with the drug evolves. Family history of schizophrenia? Be fucking careful. Avoid if possible.

Ecstasy: This is a tricky one. Consuming ecstasy will generally diminish appetite, therefore causing less gastro traffic. For people with PTSD, ecstasy has been therapeutic in helping people establish health attachment to people. However, as is well know, ecstasy can be more than just MDMA and caution should be used. You should never take a pill that you haven't heard anything about (your drug dealer being high on it does count) as often, the only way to know what's in a pill (outside of pill testing kits) is based on subjectiveexperience. Regular ecstasy users can generally tell what's in a pill. If you are healthy but still very stressed, using E in a controlled manner could help you break through and learn things about yourself. On the other hand, this was my drug of addiction. Extreme caution to be used with it.

Cocaine: The problem with cocaine is not necessarily cocaine (although, quickly consuming a shit ton of it can cause cardiac arrest), but its ability to allow you to drink more booze. However, alcohol aside, I generally find cocaine makes me need to crap more and the day after I find my inflammation area more "hard" when I palpate the area. Cocaine consumption over two-three days has been pretty scary for me. Cocaine has high addictive potential because it doesn't really feel like a whole lot (but it does feel good.. directly stimulates reward centers!!), so an addiction happens slowly. However, doing a line every now and then only kills some people. To note: if you have a family history of schizophrenia or heart disease, stay the fuck away from this shit. Cocaine is known to trigger schizophrenia in those with a predisposition to it. This drug generally is known to destroy lives for those who let it go from once every now and then to a regular thing. It's also more expensive. So destructive.

Ketamine: Haven't found any Crohn's related problems with it. However, it is the only addictive psychedelic. Can cause nosebleeds as it is generally snorted. Also the people you have to meet to get it regularly can be a bit questionable. DO NOT MIX WITH ALCOHOL EVER. You could get dateraped. OK to mix with uppers, but of course, don't test this out with large quantities. Always do a little bit of this drug if you're going to do it because it will just make your legs give out and you'll be useless.

Shrooms: May make you vomit. As it is ingesting plants, you may be allergic to it. My ex was. Not so fun. Shrooms have low addictive potential, but do have psychological addiction potential. It is possible to overdose on higher recreational doses. Again, family history of schizophrenia -- avoid and/or use EXTREME caution, given it is a hallucinogen. 

LSD: I have found LSD makes some weird gastro symptoms that I have to treat with marijuana. My non-Crohn's friends have found this too. Not addictive (impossible to develop a tolerance), however if you have done other drugs, LSD will potentially make you want to take them. Caution to be exercised.

As with all drug use, make sure to consume lots of water and to allow yourself a full day following a trip to recuperate, relax and not have anything to do. It is extremely important to get your sleep, and often when partying with friends, they would stay up until Sunday at 7pm doing drugs, when I would have left around 7-8am, knowing that I needed to get sleep so my body could recover.

If you're going to drugs and you have Crohn's, you have to know your limits and be comfortable saying no, even if someone is giving you all the free drugs. Telling someone to just not do drugs is not very helpful, although "safe" advice.

Ultimately, learn about each drug you are considering doing before trying them. (addictive potential, what addiction patterns look like, what "tolerance" means, what withdrawal looks like, which drug combinations are safe and which are unsafe, etc). 

I can understand your hesitance to tell your doctor about your drug use, but the only way you can do that safely, is to not do them regularly. If ever you go to a hospital in emergency and have consumed drugs, you absolutely have to tell the triage person so that in case you are at risk of dying, they can adjust for the presence of drugs in your system.

If you feel you have a problem with drug use, get help before the addiction gets you. Because as you have Crohn's, a drug addiction could destroy you. Playing with drugs is like playing with fire with our condition, but those who don't have the desire to do drugs or who have gotten over it don't remember what it's like to be in that mindset.

Generally though, my biggest warnings have to be:
-stay the fuck away from unprescribed prescription drugs, heroine, and methamphetamine
-speed is a dirty dirty dirty drug. should be avoided, has high addictive potential and has a two-four day crash. this is extremely long and could easily hurt your life. it just gives you energy, and can cause psychoses. i, as a rule, stay away from it
-study erowid.org and read stories. many stories are about people's addictions and lives. good experiences and bad experiences alike can be found there. 
-become an expert on drugs before you do any of them. become someone who can help friends recognize problems so that you ca recognize these problems in yourself
-if you have a flareup, stop doing any drugs except marijuana (only if you find it helps with symptom relief). when i say drugs, i include alcohol in this.
-don't pretend your invincible. your curiosity is natural and your disease shouldn't limit your life journey --  however try to avoid letting your life journey aggravate your disease.

all of the perspectives i have just provided are in the goal of helping you make safe decisions. do not follow my advice to the letter, but if you're experimenting, this should be a starting point at which you can start to consider things. if you are not thinking in-depth about what i am saying, it is best to stay away from drugs until you understand the importance of the things i have brought up here. 

addiction isn't easy, and looking back, i could have experimented without going overboard as i did. so i share this information in hopes it will help you make some informed decisions.

treat drugs with respect, and treat yourself with respect, and understand that your body, mind and disease are unique to you, so you need to be able to look at yourself closely to avoid being a tragic drug addict that everyone pities and talks awkwardly about.

good luck!


----------



## darlene

hi all, i just wanted to say if it wasnt for weed my crohns would off been much worse it really has helped me with nausia, other drugs well i wouldnt kknow as i dont take them..but weed mus'nt be that bad as they give it to cancer paitants to help them, anything to help ease the pain!!


----------



## darlene

what is spam??lol sorry i just never heard off it


----------



## scottsma

darlene said:


> what is spam??lol sorry i just never heard off it


proccessed meat in a can.Popular during the war when meat was scarce,now making a comeback in supermarkets etc.OK battered and fried but calorific and NOT good for you.


----------



## rygon

I used to love spam fritters at school nom


----------



## scottsma

Morrisons do them in batter but they're not as tasty as "home made"


----------



## darlene

oh ok...sounds gross lol


----------



## Yo_yo

Hi i am 20 years old with crohn’s disease, have had it since 14. I was opened upto using cannabis from my own research, i find it helps me well with pain relief, increasing appitite and overall wellbeing. I currently use a strong CBD concentrate oil alongside smoking it socially. I was also curious to try other sunstances and see what effect it have on my crohn’s, im still going strong and had no knock on effects on my bowels but thats just me, we’re all different so it might be different for you. Ive tried cocaine, mdma, ketamine, LSD and magic mushrooms. I have noticed that after a night of drinking alcohol can have a heavy effect on my crohns so i cannot drink too much. Just a little insight on my views


----------



## Crohn2357

Yo_yo said:


> Ive tried cocaine, mdma, ketamine, LSD and magic mushrooms.


Did LSD and magic mushrooms affect your Crohn's in any way?


----------

